# Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Sealant Giveaway!



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

_Just a quick little giveaway to show our support to the community that supports us!

To enter simply type, "I want some BFWD" below.

We will pull one one entry, at random, from the thread below the follow Monday morning the 16th of May. So what are you waiting for?_:dunno:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

All it's cost is for one to post on here to get a FREE 16 oz of Blackfire Wet Diamond.


----------



## RBinDC (Aug 8, 2010)

*"I want some BFWD"*

Lol!


----------



## CGdetailing (Feb 27, 2011)

I want some bfwd.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

I want some BFWD!!!


----------



## BadboyzTn (Mar 20, 2011)

I want some BFWD


----------



## csmeance (Dec 10, 2007)

I want some BFWD


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

I want some BFWD


----------



## jmh328 (Aug 31, 2010)

I want some BFWD!


----------



## misterjim (Jan 24, 2009)

I want some BFWD


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## Demolish281 (Mar 2, 2011)

"I want some BFWD"


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I want some BFWD


Hey!!! No fair! :rofl:


----------



## Hockeypuck (Jun 8, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## petener999 (Jul 26, 2008)

I want some BFWD, I want some BFWD, I want some BFWD


----------



## ladius (Nov 10, 2009)

i want some bfwd!


----------



## sorinel999 (Feb 28, 2010)

I want some BFWD!!! for free


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

I want some BFWD

(it better comes with instruction for DIY) 


Sent from my super old iPhone 3G using BimmerApp


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

I want some BFWD,I want some BFWD,I want some BFWD,I want some BFWD,I want some BFWD,I want some BFWD


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

I want some BFWD


----------



## goone (Sep 19, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

I want some BFWD!


----------



## [email protected]perautocare.com (Nov 3, 2010)

C'mom folks, I would like to see more folks signing up a Free BFWD!


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

I want some BFWD!


----------



## AZDrPhil (Mar 22, 2011)

I want some BFWD


----------



## drv4show (Oct 13, 2010)

"I want some BFWD"


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

I want some BFWD


----------



## tdepetra (Sep 1, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice showing folks, need more folks to sign up for some FREE BFWD!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I want some BFWD


What you too?


----------



## RF330 (Jul 3, 2005)

I want some BFWD


----------



## RJ (Dec 24, 2001)

*Bfwd*

I want some BFWD


----------



## fredderf4444 (Mar 9, 2009)

*"I want some BFWD"*

"I want some BFWD"


----------



## ChrisG723 (Jun 6, 2010)

"I want some BFWD"

Sent from my DROIDX using Bimmer App


----------



## rinj (Aug 11, 2002)

*I want some BFWD*

I want some BFWD


----------



## casper (May 23, 2004)

_I want some BFWD_


----------



## charlesberry (Nov 19, 2009)

I want some BFWD


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

"I want some BFWD" 

you should give one to me & then ill report back with some feedback since ive never used it before. i think this would be a great idea =) let me see for free what all the hype is about blackfire!

:yummy:


----------



## caribz (Apr 6, 2011)

I want some BFWD


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## thethethe (Jan 22, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey, Big A is here too!, great showing folks. Lets keep them coming in!


----------



## beemz123 (Aug 2, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## bblackmond (Feb 9, 2006)

I want some BFWD.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Great to see more of you signing up for the BFWD, keep them coming folks!


----------



## Peck (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to try BFWD


----------



## ksoze (Nov 24, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## Glock13 (Oct 31, 2009)

I want some BFWD!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

I want some BFWD.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Keep them coming folks!


----------



## Carboy7 (Sep 27, 2010)

I want some BFWD!


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I want some BFWD!


----------



## dryicerx (Jun 30, 2010)

I want some BFWD


----------



## naamanf (Jan 24, 2011)

I want some BFWD


----------



## 19us (Mar 11, 2011)

I want some bfwd.


----------



## 328xiDave (Apr 2, 2011)

I want some BFWD!!


----------



## mrMTB (Jan 4, 2009)

I want some BFWD.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

I will post the winner tomorrow folks, keep posting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hockeypuck (Jun 8, 2010)

2 Black Cars!! I need the BFD!!!


----------



## rkavanau (Feb 22, 2011)

I want some BFWD


----------



## gzkrutoy (Apr 7, 2011)

I want some BFWD!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Tic-toc-tic-toc


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Tic-Toc is now over folks! Drum roll please.......................


The winner by number is #28. Let me see who that would be................ RONKH! Congratulations to you and your car! please PM me your full name and address with email so I can send you the Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Protection ASAP.


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

Awww Ronkh lucky you. Congrats!
Show us some pic after you using it 


Sent from my super old iPhone 3G using BimmerApp


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Where's Ronkh? :dunno:


----------



## ronkh (May 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Tic-Toc is now over folks! Drum roll please.......................
> 
> The winner by number is #28. Let me see who that would be................ RONKH! Congratulations to you and your car! please PM me your full name and address with email so I can send you the Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Protection ASAP.


Cool ! Thank you



GiaGiaJa said:


> Awww Ronkh lucky you. Congrats!
> Show us some pic after you using it
> 
> Sent from my super old iPhone 3G using BimmerApp


Thanks



[email protected] said:


> Where's Ronkh? :dunno:


Here I am. PM sent. Thanks again


----------



## [email protected]rautocare.com (Nov 3, 2010)

Will going out today for you, Thank you all for your great participation here at Bimmerfest!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Will going out today for you, Thank you all for your great participation here at Bimmerfest!


no consolation prize(prizes)? :eeps:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats! Thank you to everybody who participated!


----------

